# Modelagem x Modelaje



## Ricardo Tavares

Minha gente,
Outra vez ocorreu que o RAE não encontra "modelaje", mas vi no google que existem 1.130 páginas em espanhol com esta expressão. Afinal, modelaje (de datos) existe ou não no idioma espanhol ?
Grato.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Ricardo:

Modelamiento, modelación y modelaje no salen en el DRAE, efectivamente, pero son muy usadas en español. 

Si el ámbito es científico, matématico, computacional o financiero te recomiendo usar *modelamiento de datos *(ésta usábamos en la Universidad)*.* También encontré en google "_modelación de datos_" con el mismo significado. 

_Modelaje_ se usa para los desfiles de modelos (las señoritas que caminan por una pasarela mostrando las últimas tendencias de la moda).

Cuando no encuentres una palabra en el diccionario de la RAE (DRAE) o tengas dudas puedes consultar el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas (el enlace está en la misma página de la RAE). A veces encuentras la forma recomendada para algunas palabras de origen extranjero o de uso coloquial. Éstas no estaban 

Despúes de esto, consulta el Banco de datos de la RAE (corpus actual). Ahí puedes encontrar documentos de mejor calidad que los de Google, categorizados por tema, país, año y autor. Ahí sí aparecen. Esto no significa que sean oficialmente aceptadas por la RAE, pero puedes ver cómo se usan y en qué ámbitos o países. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

IeraCub,
No tengo palabras para agradecerle. Realmente, el texto es científico y yo ya había escrito modelaje, pero ahora le voy a cambiar para modelamiento. Sin suyas explicaciones, el texto final podrías estar un poco ridículo para una persona que fuera nativa en el idioma español, lo que quisiera evitar al máximo.
Los links que usted me indicó, lamentablamente no lo entendi bien de cómo llegar hasta ellos, pero seguiré intentando.
Una vez más, MUCHAS GRACIAS !!
Otro abraço.


----------



## Tomby

Según el "Diccionario de incorrecciones, particularidades y curiosidades del lenguaje" (5ª. Edición, Ed. Paraninfo) es incorrecto el uso del término modelaje, siendo el correcto *modelado*.


----------



## ieracub

Ricardo:

Me alegro de que te sirviera. Realmente suena gracioso _Modelaje de datos _

El diccionario panhispanico de dudas (DPD) es lo último que ha publicado la RAE para resolver las dudas más frecuentes de la lengua española. Hagamos un ejercicio:

Ve al página de la RAE: www.rae.es
Pincha en Consulte el _DPD_ en línea
En el cuadro de texto pon _gustar _y te va a mostrar los significados y usos correctos e incorrectos de este verbo.

Cuando estés listo (pronto), escribe _pronombres. _Te va a mostrar un extenso documento sobre el tema. Ahí vas a entender por qué es correcto "_*A mí* no *me* gusta_" (Se usa para dar énfasis expresivo. Es más enfático que "_No me gusta")_

Por otro lado, no hay que confiar en Google porque puedes encontrar documentos muy mal escritos y, además, no entrega buenas estadísticas.
El Corpus de Referncia de la RAE es una base de documentos que mantiene la Academia para investigar los usos del Español. 

Vuelve a la página principal de la RAE.
En el menú de la izquierda, pincha en Consulta Banco de datos y después en Corpus actual.
En el cuadro de texto escribe _paramétrico_. Presiona _buscar_ y después en _Recuperar_ para ver los documentos en que aparece la palabra.

Vas a tener muchas horas de entretención  . Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Caro Tombatossals,
Ok, pero, por fin, usted como nativo de Valencia, cómo entiende que quedaría mejor al leer el texto:
Modelamiento de datos; o
Modelado de datos ?
Gracias again.


----------



## Vanda

> Vuelve a la página principal de la RAE.
> En el menú de la izquierda, pincha en Consulta Banco de datos y después en Corpus actual.
> En el cuadro de texto escribe xxxxxxxx. Presiona _buscar_ y después en _Recuperar_ para ver los documentos en que aparece la palabra.



Ieracub, salvador(a) da pátria! Gracias, gracias, gracias! Aparecem muitas consultas de neologismos por aqui e gasto "dias" tentando achar uma base para eles, tanto eu quanto os outros foreros.

*Posso usar este trecho em que você ensina como procurar este tipo específico de palavras como stick no fórum?*


----------



## ieracub

No alcancé a leer el mensaje de Tombatossals. Si quieres seguir exactamente lo que la RAE prescribe usa, entonces, _modelado de datos._

Yo me dedico a la computación y nunca he usado este término, pero quizás sólo sea que en Chile no lo usamos y en otros países sea de uso corriente. Si quieres puedes preguntar en el foro de sólo español para tener una visión más global.

Un abrazo.


----------



## ieracub

Salvador da pátria! ¡Qué bonita la expresión! La voy a empezar a usar. 



Vanda said:


> *Posso usar este trecho em que você ensina como procurar este tipo específico de palavras como stick no fórum?*


 Não tem problema! Um abraço.


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Caro Tombatossals,
> Ok, pero, por fin, usted como nativo de Valencia, cómo entiende que quedaría mejor al leer el texto:
> Modelamiento de datos; o
> Modelado de datos ?
> Gracias again.


Francamente, con el corazón en la mano, diría....*modelaje*.    Pero sepa Vd. que yo no soy filólogo, ni una persona culta que domine ningún idioma ni nada parecido. No obstante si entro en este foro es para aprender y ayudar en lo posible. Obviamente he de informar lo que es correcto en castellano (salvo error mío), de lo contrario este foro no tendría ningún sentido y un servidor de Vd. estaría perdiendo el tiempo.
Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ahora sí estoy totalmente confundido. Uno del Chile le parece chistoso modelaje de datos (escuela de modelos para datos, je je); Paso entonces a usar modelamiento de dados; luego me dicen que la Academia sugiere que debe ser modelado de datos.... por último nuestro amigo Tombato, de Valencia-ES, dice, con el corazón en la mano, que usaría modelaje de datos, lo que me remite al inicio de la discusión....
Que difícil, no ? a ver: alguén más se arriesga a dar una opinión para que yo pueda seguir por la mayoría ?
Gracias por la ayuda general !!!


----------



## Vanda

Ricardo, é normal acontecer estas diferenças por aqui. Lembre-se que temos foreros de todos os lugares e que em cada lugar os nomes podem diferir. Os termos  que usamos aqui não são exatamente os que se usam em Portugal, por exemplo. Você tem que decidir qual é seu país-alvo e escrever de acordo - quando possível - com o país a que você destina seu texto.


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo: Yo he intentado ser sincero. Si quiere le digo una mentira, edito el mensaje y _quedo como un señor_.
Pues no. Yo le he indicado lo que dice la norma vigente de la RAE. Creo que lo correcto es "modelado", aunque a mi no se me ocurriría decirlo. De momento aún no me han concedido el Premio Nobel de Literatura.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Por favor, "Tomba" sea siempre SINCERO, lo que dije fue solo un desahogo, pues volvi al punto de partida, pero oyga bien: MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA !! (de verdad) ... no sé como hacer para poner las caritas (ícones), si supiera sería sorriendo....
Abrazo.


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo, encima del escritorio, después de la *A *hay una flechita hacia abajo (desplegas) y aparecen los colores. Al lado mismo hay una carita parecida a esta:  y otra flechita hacia abajo (desplegas) y aparecen los emoticones (creo que se llaman así). Ej:   , etc. seguidamente vienen los archivos, etc., etc. Es sólo cuestión de tiempo. Yo aún no estoy acostumbrado.
Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ok Gracias. Lo que sucede es que esta configuración descrita por usted solo me aparecen cuando estoy en el sitio de mensaje privado. El cuadro que aparece ahora por ejemplo tengo al lado izquierdo arriba una A tachada (para quitar el formato ?), B (Bold), I (itálico), U (underline) la A (para elegir el color del texto), una esfera, tipo globo terrestre (para links), un dibujo de un balón (quote) y se acabó. A la derecha arriba tengo seta para arriba y para abajo (aumentar o disminuir la pantalla) y un cuadrado conteniendo dos A's para cambiar el modo de edición. Y listo ... nada más.
Pero no se preocupe y gracias por las indicaciones.
Nos vemos .... o mejor, hablamos ....
Abrazo.


----------



## Tomby

No sé. En tal caso pregunte a algún moderador o forero veterano.
¿Encima de la bola del mundo con un eslabón (elo) no hay una cara sonriente? Ahi están:    , etc.
¡Bueno, hasta la próxima!


----------



## ieracub

Ricardo:

Es complicado traducir documentos técnicos porque pertenecen a áreas en las cuales aparecen muchos términos que no están recogidos en la RAE. Muchas veces, además, se usan directamente palabras extranjeras, principalmente inglés, y las personas de esas áreas ignoran las recomendaciones de la RAE.

Hay muchos palabras que han surgido hace muy poco y que no tienen equivalentes en español: chat, blog.

Para complicar más aún, las adaptaciones al español aceptadas por la RAE no son uniformes. En España: Ordenador, fichero. En América: Computador(a), archivo.

Hay otras de origen extranjero, que por su uso generalizado la RAE las aceptada, pero, a la vez, sugiere una forma española. Es el caso de b_yte _cuya traducción sugerida es o_cteto. _Sin embargo, nadie en Chile le dice así, todos ocupamos la palabra inglesa.

Mi recomendación es que primero pongas atención al país que va dirigido tu texto, que averigües la terminología comúnmente usada en el ámbito específico y que incluyas un glosario con las traducciones que has seleccionado. Cuando yo estudiaba computación, me encontraba frecuentemente con que los libros traducían de distinta manera los mismos conceptos. El glosario que traían como apéndice era de gran ayuda.

Um abraço.


----------



## eternauta

Muy buena toda esta explicación de la palabra y orientaciones confiable de la web. Yo estaba metido con esta palabra en el ámbito de la moda, así que me sacó todas las dudas.
Eternauta.




ieracub said:


> Hola, Ricardo:
> 
> Modelamiento, modelación y modelaje no salen en el DRAE, efectivamente, pero son muy usadas en español.
> 
> Si el ámbito es científico, matématico, computacional o financiero te recomiendo usar *modelamiento de datos *(ésta usábamos en la Universidad)*.* También encontré en google "_modelación de datos_" con el mismo significado.
> 
> _Modelaje_ se usa para los desfiles de modelos (las señoritas que caminan por una pasarela mostrando las últimas tendencias de la moda).
> 
> Cuando no encuentres una palabra en el diccionario de la RAE (DRAE) o tengas dudas puedes consultar el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas (el enlace está en la misma página de la RAE). A veces encuentras la forma recomendada para algunas palabras de origen extranjero o de uso coloquial. Éstas no estaban
> 
> Despúes de esto, consulta el Banco de datos de la RAE (corpus actual). Ahí puedes encontrar documentos de mejor calidad que los de Google, categorizados por tema, país, año y autor. Ahí sí aparecen. Esto no significa que sean oficialmente aceptadas por la RAE, pero puedes ver cómo se usan y en qué ámbitos o países.
> 
> Un abrazo.


----------



## MariaTriana

Tombatossals said:


> Francamente, con el corazón en la mano, diría....*modelaje*.    Pero sepa Vd. que yo no soy filólogo, ni una persona culta que domine ningún idioma ni nada parecido. No obstante si entro en este foro es para aprender y ayudar en lo posible. Obviamente he de informar lo que es correcto en castellano (salvo error mío), de lo contrario este foro no tendría ningún sentido y un servidor de Vd. estaría perdiendo el tiempo.
> Un afectuoso saludo.


 
¡Hola, Tombatossals! estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo  
Un saludo.


----------

